# How do you make gold ink?



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

Need a little help on mixing up a gold ink. The attached image shows the color I need. 

I figure I need to use gold, brown and white to achieve the color. 

My question is, how do I combine the three? 

Do I start with light brown, mix in some gold, then white?

Start with gold, add brown, then white?

I've tried a couple of combos and I'm getting a little lost.

Thanks!


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

They use all different pigments to make the colors. For example, most of the dark colored shirts all have red pigments.

I found out that when you mix the colors it doesn't come out what you would logically exspect.

I mixed black and white to grey. Instead I got a dark blueish semi-metalic looking color. It actually looks really cool. I named it parkerized steel.

Next I mixed red and white to make pink. I never did get anything that looks pink.




wiggle said:


> Need a little help on mixing up a gold ink. The attached image shows the color I need.
> 
> I figure I need to use gold, brown and white to achieve the color.
> 
> ...


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

They make gold inks. Or you get the PMS number of the ink you want and get the formula from your ink manufacturer. Some suppliers will mix PMS inks for you.


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's a rush job, so I have to work with what I have. Don't have time to pick up new ink.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Union Ink puts their mixing software online for free!

Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks

What you need is to go to a website that has pantone colors and find the closet pantone color. Then you select the color and the software spits out a formula.

Here is a pantone color chart.
Pantone Color Chart

Now the formulas you get include some special colors that Union makes specifically for mixing. But you can get a rough idea of what it takes.



wiggle said:


> Unfortunately, it's a rush job, so I have to work with what I have. Don't have time to pick up new ink.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Mix approx. 1/4 part warm red, 1/4 part reflex blue, 3 1/2 yellow and 1/2 parts Trans white.

What I would do is add the trans white last and start out with a smaller percentage. That way you can get just the shade you want...to adjust for the backlit color I'm seeing on the screen.
Hope this helps ya!

Denise


----------

